# Hops and Lops' Blog-2009



## HopsandLops (Sep 6, 2009)

So I thought this would be a good way to start keeping track of all the happenings in my home and the happenings with Hops and Lops, my pride and joy. 

About me and my home: I am a part time college student that runs a small rabbit only rescue out of my home. I have 3 personal rabbits (Snickers, Mr. Fancy-Pants, andRosie Bunny)and at any giving point about 10 rescues at my home and several others being fostered out by my wonderful voluteers. I spend my entire day with rabbits, a crazy wonderful life, and hope my husband-to-be (Steve)will allow me to continue my life withand love of rescued rabbits. I also have two offical rabbit bathers that call my house their home, Josephine and Atlas, my two great rescued St. Bernards. I will keep updates as recent as I can, and I hope someone can share some laughs with at some point, cause my life is pretty furry crazy every now and then. 

9-06-09 (Morning/afternoon)- Today started out with me falling flat on my butt on the deck when going out to fed the dogs (haha they eat outside to help with drool clean up) because of a bad combo of old flip-flops and a bad rain. So a bad start to a rainy day. I was thankful to see that our little beanie baby bunny made it though the night, he/she is our week old hand fed baby that is about half the size of all it's litter mates. Beanie seems to be gaining weight thankfully and is keeping warm in the nest box, we put it back at nights to make sure he/she keeps warm at night. All the other babies are fat and healthy, just getting their velvet fuzzy fur, and oh is it pretty!

Rosie Bunny, my 11 lb Giant Angora, has again claimed my bed as hers and is fighting Steve (BF) off everytime he wants to lay back down. She is a wonderful rabbit, but is dif. my rabbit and is set in her ways. She and Snickers (My Castor Mini Rex that is a bit over weight) were my first rescue rabbits that were here to stay, Snickers is Rosie's Man-Bunny, and she does push him around quiet a bit. 

Steve and I are also preparing for our newly adopted puppy from UCHS that is being picked up tomorrow at noon! We have all new puppy stuff ready and his first puppy class is on Sat.! We are just so over joyed by Dagwood finally getting here. Oh and Steve's Mom is visiting from NY this week as well, not that I don't love her (because she is a Saint) but I am scared as she has never been around big dogs or rabbits, and both the Saints weight more then her and I am not sure what she is going to think about three rabbits having pretty much free range of our house and the others in the rabbit room (our new add-on to our home is a 30x40 rabbit room that is layed out with a grooming table, all our rabbit supplies, and 10 full sized rabbit "runs", oh and plus our QT/Litter Cage haha there are7 of them too).....

All other residents at HLTRR are chilling in the cool house after a wonderful rain (all the windows near the rabbits are open with the screens in) except Perry and her babies. I will have more updates on all the babies, with pictures, later tonight.


----------



## HopsandLops (Sep 7, 2009)

9-07-09
It's been a long day, we have our new puppy home (finally) and we are currently thinking of a wonderful name for him! He is so sweet and I just noticed how long it has been since I had a young puppy in the house, I feel to tried already. I am going to be ordering the cutest new collars and tags from the best little doggie shop inWA for all the dogs later tonight! I am also ordering Atlas and Dagwood (New puppy's shelter name) "I love my bunnies" t-shirts.

Steve's mom is here and I am so glad she didn't break hip by being knocked over by the Saints, and she is in love with our Rosie Bunny, which is AMAZING! She did start the day early and serious with the marriage and grand-baby talk, which is odd if I am in the same room with her when she is talking about how we needed to start a family like a month ago. With time I hope she understands I don't want to rush anything.

Ok, so to the bunnies!

It has been a long day but I got my bunny time in. All the rabbits, minus one (Rosie Bunny), are doing really well with the new puppy. All are fed, played with, and at this point most are resting or asleep. All 8 of babies in Perry's litter are doing great and all are growing so quick! Even Beanie, our hand fed baby, is doing great and starting to check up with his/her litter mates!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Sounds like you have quite an operation with the rescue in your house and the new puppy. Do you have a website for your rescue?


----------



## hartleybun (Sep 9, 2009)

wow! what a busy life! like the sound of the bunny room. mine have to make do with half of the utility shed. which isnt as bad as they make out! my two choc labs say 'hi' to the saints


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 9, 2009)

O wow pictures are a must in this  Helps us keep track of everyone!!

and you do sound like you have a handful, thats a crazy life right there  glad your hubby-to-be allows you to do all this. just means you have a keeper


----------



## HopsandLops (Sep 9, 2009)

9-09-09
Well it was actually Steve that suggested the rabbit room (it use to be our living room and dining room) after he said our home was being taken over by rabbits and rabbit supplies, so yeah he is a keeper. Before the room we had rabbit hay, pellets, bedding, litter, folding cages, toy totes and etc. just sitting in our living room in one corner. So, we added on to the already there sun room and then just finished it about 3 weeks ago, and I have to say him and my dad did an amazing job, my dad did the dry walling. We do have a Work Shop building that has AC and Lighting we are remodeling for a QT Space, as we have used it before in a tight spot for sick rabbits. We are adding 2 Double cages and two exercise pens. Right now, if needed we QT rabbits there but I don't like it. I love the rabbit room, it makes things to much more simple with all the rabbit stuff and all the grooming to do for the rescues and my angora babies. 

I am very busy right now, but I have the support of my family, Steve, and now his mother. Which makes it so much easier to make it though the day!

The new puppy is doing great, even sleeping all though the night without asking to go potty (YES!). He is doing great with the rabbits and house training, only one accident in the house and that was my fault by not taking him out first thing in the morning. 

The Saints are doing very well with the new puppy (no real name yet, we are lacking), even if he is scared of them! 

I promise to have pictures tomorrow of everyone, I have been super busy and my desktop hates me. 

Bunny News:

We have an adoption tomorrow, to a RO member! Jeff is adopting a wonderful New Zealand Girl that had been returned by her first adopters less then 24 hrs after the final forms! He is going to give her a wonderful, only bunny, home and I know she will be spoiled! I have to groom her (and everyone else) today as she is molting and well its a mess right now. 

We do have some sad news though, our little Beanie (the small baby in Perry's litter) didn't make it but we see it as a sign he wasn't ment for this world. Beanie will be truly missed in our home. 

Well I am off to my busy day, I have to run to get more bunny food and I need dog food as well! I have been up since 5:30 and well its going to be a long day!


----------



## HopsandLops (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh yes we have a website, www.hopsandlops.org and we are on petfinder (that is more updated, as I am horrible with actual websites)


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 9, 2009)

I am jealous of your bunny room. I would like to expand mine, but I have to wait for my son to leave for college next year! Then part of the herd will get his room, one room for Flemish and the other for everyone else.

Happy to hear about the adoption, thats great she is going to a home where she will be spoiled as she deserves.


----------



## HopsandLops (Sep 9, 2009)

Well we have no kids and I am lucky that Steve's Son is grown, so for now we have a lot of extra bunny space.

I just got back from buying bunny and dog food, yeah one thing on my to do list down!!!


----------



## HopsandLops (Sep 10, 2009)

Today has already been a busy day, and it will not slow down anytime soon, so I thought I would post now while I have a chance. 

I will start by saying I promise to have some pictures up tonight of some of our bunny babies (big and little)! 

All but one of Perry's babies has their eyes open! They are starting to wonder around the cage (as Perry decided that the nest box was just to good for her and had them on the floor of the cage). It looks like we have more boys then girls, but no true count yet. There are 2 Dark Red/Black ones like Perry (one with some white on it's nose and shoulder), 2 Red ones with different degrees of white, one almost orange/fawn/red baby, and one that is a funky silver and fawn with a white foot (pretty sure it is a boy). They are just so fat and growing so quickly! I have thought about keeping one, but I am not sure yet on what I will do. 

I have to groom several bunnies today, including the New Zealand girl that is going home with her new slave, oh sorry haha Jeff, tonight. She is still molting heavy so I will have to brush her out and hand pull. I just finished grooming Fancy-Pants, and his hair is coming in so great! It's still uneven but a breeder I talked to said it will turn out to be even in the end! I have to shave my Rosie girl down today as well, she has a nasty habit of setting in the litter box and playing in the hay, so her pretty long white hair doesn't stay that way for long! 

We had an accident this morning here at Hops and Lops as well! Our little Andi (Flemish Giant Mix? baby from UCHS) broke his nail on his front left foot! He must of done it sometime though the night as I only noticed dry blood in his run this morning at feeding time. 

And last but not least, I think we are going to be looking into getting another Giant Angora. Since having my Rosie I have honestly fallen in love with Angoras all over again! I just can't get enough of them. We have only started thinking about it but we are thinking hard about it. We don't know many (if more then 2) that have the Giants, one in West TN and one in NC, and I am not sure what we will do as of yet. We are going to a show this weekend to meet you with the lady in NC to see what she has.


----------



## HopsandLops (Sep 10, 2009)

Well I have to say sorry to Jeff! NZW girl got into a fight with our Rosie (Rosie is a bully) and had to make a trip to the vet! She is staying the night here for now. She has a nasty cut about 4 ins on her side/hip and our vet part shaved (as some skin pieces were too small to shave completely) and she is all liqu. stitched up. Her hip looks bad, and may have to go back to the vet soon, but I promise to get her to her new slave very soon!!!! (Like tomorrow!)

I also promised to get pictures uploaded and I did get them but have been at the vet most of tonight with NZ girl and didn't get to upload them so I promise tomorrow!!!!!

So anyway, I had a very good day, minus the two issues! Steve had PT today and I was home alone with his mom, haha we had a nice talk about Steve as a kid. She also expressed to me how Steve used to have a Rabbit as a kid that he named Steven after his self. Steve does love the rabbits, but has one vice! He doesn't like red eyes, haha I love REW Rabbits! I actually prefer REWs and we are looking at two angoras this weekend and both are REWs (One Giant and One French). 

Anyway, night for now!


----------



## hartleybun (Sep 11, 2009)

sorry to read about little beanie. i agree - he obviously wasnt meant for this world:tears2: hope the adoption went ok


----------



## HopsandLops (Sep 11, 2009)

The adoption was put on hold, as She got into a fight with my Rosie and well Rosie won. They had been free range bunnies with each other for about a month now, no problems, but yesterday they just decided it was time to give me a heart attack! We made a trip to the vet, just to find out they couldn't do much more then shave her hip and some liq. stitching, it looks pretty nasty but it doesn't seem to bother her! She is going to her new home at 2, with a few special care steps for the next few weeks. She will have to go back to a vet, but our vet told us to only bring her in if it gets nasty or that piece of skin starts to fall off (I was really grossed out by it anyway and that put me over the edge!). Our vet said that since the skin is so thin that normal stitches would just pull the skin and make it worse, so I have some extra liq. stitches and well my mom's a wound care nurse at a hosp. so I have had her look at it this morning, and other then being hard from the super glue like stuff and a bit discolored, she is fine.


----------



## hartleybun (Sep 11, 2009)

:shock:bunnies ullhair:


----------



## HopsandLops (Sep 11, 2009)

It's been a pretty hard day, and I think this is it, I am done with rescuing rabbits. I can't do it anymore. It seems I get no where with anything or anyone. I get bad mouthed and people act like I don't even care. I try my best but it's just good enough. As of right now, we will not take on any more rescued or surrendered rabbits, NONE. I can't seem to stop crying, as I always look like the bad guy. Steve doesn't understand why I am so upset, I don't think he ever will. I don't even know why I try. Now I will still love and own rabbits, but I will no longer offer my home as a safe haven to bunnies in need. I may sound heartless, and at this point I honestly do care, but I can't keep putting myself out there for people to act like I am a complete retard. I know what I am doing and talking about most of the time, and if not I ask, but when people just assume I should know everything because I run a so called "business," well I hope people know its not a business, its not even a hobby, its a service I do from my home with money out of my pocket. I don't make a cent, nothing, no funding, yeah a donation ever now and then and that goes for basic food, but that is it. Our adoption fee is just what the vet charges for a spay/neuter, we pay for flea treatments, wormings, food, and anything else the rabbit needs. We even ask just for the adopting person to just pay that rabbit's spay/neuter directly to our vet! I can't take it anymore...

I know I may sound horrilbe, but I am not strong enough to do this anymore. I know I am making the rabbits suffer, but if I am not happy doing it, what is it worth.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 14, 2009)

This is a tough decision and I feel for you, what your doing is such great service. Its toobad that something has happened to make you chuck it all. In the end, it is what is best for you and what is going on in your life. I can only offer my support.

I hope you stay here on the forum and keep us up to date on your bunny's.

Dave


----------



## HopsandLops (Sep 16, 2009)

Well it seems ever since I made the decision to quit rescueing full time, I have had more phone calls and emails about surrendering bunnies then ever before! I am going to take the one girl here in Knoxville, as she is a single girl and is already litter trained, no health issues either. I am searching for a rescue or person(s) to take the others in need though! I am still doing adoptions and will take shelter pulls if I have room but I am moving on to showing. I think it is best to kind of stop rescueing, even if I will try and help on a smaller scale, as I feel some people would not like the idea of us raising show rabbits along side rescue rabbits. Seeing it as more of adding to the problem then helping. 

We have our first show bunnies here! I love getting them out to groom them and oh I am in love with it all! We have a bred (hopefully due 10/13) French Angora Doe (REW, and needs a name...), a Blue Tort English Angora Buck (just 10 weeks old, Petey), and a Giant Angora Buck (more for breeding as he is past his show days, but still gets groomed all the time), all have their full pedigrees and the French and English come from some great show lines! We are planning on at least 3 shows very soon for the English and any others we add. If you can't tell I am an Angora Freak! We are traveling to Cookeville sometime this weekend to look at and possibly buy a Giant Angora Doe and to look at some English Does. We are also talking to a guy up the road (big time show guy) that is selling two Blue French and just paired to very nice English (Choco. Tort Doe with a Blue Buck).We have added 5 more pens/cages recently (4 cages and 1 pen), so we have enough room for rescues and show rabbits. As of right now we have 15 rabbits in our home, including our personal ones (6) and the rescue rabbits (9) and not counting babies, it seems like a lot when I say it but then again I stay home with bunnies all day and everyone gets a lot of personal time. 

We do have a sick bunny here, Perry, our momma bunny, is not eating at all and has been to the vet twice and nothing can be found. So right now she is getting sub-q fluids and hand feedings. As far as the babies go, we lost the second smallest yesterday, leaving us with six. They are doing well though, even if we had to take them from their mom completely and are currently hand feeding them all. They took to it very well for their age (3 weeks) and actually chase my hand if it comes in their box! It's toooooo cute!

Other then that everyone is doing great, even if it's a rainy day here in TN. The Saints and the Beaglet are doing wonderful (even if Josephine has figured out how to push the gate to the fence open, giving me a heart attack) and Steve is almost done with PT (he had wrist surg. about 10 weeks ago), which means he will be home more. His mother is back in NY and well I miss having her around during the day. I have a lot of shopping to do today, I have a list that covers a notebook page and half on the back (the back is just rabbit stuff). I think that is about it for here, will keep bloging later if anything changes!


----------



## hartleybun (Sep 16, 2009)

ray: prayers for perry. she is in good hands with you and your crew. 

your shopping list sounds like mine - what with buns, dogs and fish

i admire you for what you have done, and are doing for all those unwanted bunnies. you have a good heart:hug:


----------



## HopsandLops (Sep 17, 2009)

Sadly we lost 3 babies this morning. Somehow our Beaglet got into the rabbit room and killed 3 of our babies. It was almost 4 if I hadn't heard the baby screaming. I can't stand myself right now, and he is going back to the shelter as soon as it opens at 10. Its not like he was just playing with them, no he ate and tore them apart. I am still crying and shaking, Steve can't even talk...


----------



## hartleybun (Sep 17, 2009)

:tears2::bunnyhug:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am so sorry.:hug:


----------



## HopsandLops (Sep 17, 2009)

We actually losted two more babies later to stock and injures... Its been a really hard day here..... Only one little baby left.


----------



## HopsandLops (Sep 18, 2009)

Newly surrendered bunny, Ginger Snap is a pretty big Fawn Spotted Female St. Rex Mix. She is a big fat girl and needs to go on a small diet, but other then needing a nail trim she is fine!


----------



## hartleybun (Sep 19, 2009)

what a lovely name! any chance of a pic? or is that against your policy when taking in a bun in need?..anyhew she sounds a lovely bun. wish her well with the diet


----------



## HopsandLops (Sep 19, 2009)

Yeah I can get a picture, I am just sick right now (head cold) and it may be a day or two. She is a big lovely girl!


----------



## hartleybun (Sep 19, 2009)

:sickbunny: get well soon


----------



## HopsandLops (Sep 22, 2009)

Here are the bunnies (well part of them)!

New French Boy












Rosie (Our Giant Angora)











Mr. Fancy Pants (English Angora)






Perry (Adoptable after she gains her weight back)






Pinkie (Male) (Adoptable after he is healed)






Petey (New English Angora)











Kay (Possible Pregnant Rescue, What do you think?)






Ulli (French Angora, Hopefully due Oct. 13)


----------



## HopsandLops (Sep 22, 2009)

I forgot to say why Pinkie isn't adoptable, he came in with a sore on his bottom and it hasn't healed yet. And you can't tell but he is still a bit pink, he came in dyed completely pink.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 22, 2009)

Such beautiful bunnies!!!! OMG....all those fluffy ones must keep you busy grooming. Kay looks exactly like my Scooter. :inlove:


----------



## HopsandLops (Sep 22, 2009)

haha Yeah groom all day long....

Kay looks like a skinny Snickers (Pictures tomorrow), Snickers is my Mini Rex boy, he is very big boned. 

I hope to have all updated pictures tomorrow, well of the rest of the bunnies! 

Please look over the mess in the back ground, I groomed in Steve's work shop today as I am cleaning it out for sick bunny cages and it was warm so I thought the bunnies would love a trip outside for some grazing. Oh and the date is so wrong, but I can't figure out how to set it.


----------



## hartleybun (Sep 23, 2009)

:inlove:such cuteness has really brightened up a rainy afternoon here! thank you sharing


----------



## HopsandLops (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks, I will have new pictures tomorrow, I just have been super busy, with my real life and the bunnies.

Georgia and Chrissy Ann Got Adopted, TOGETHER! They now live in the wonderful state of KY! 

We have added our newest and one of the cutest bunnies to our herd... Holly (Temp Name for now) is a Giant Angora Doe born July 4 of this year. We also added her Aunt (no relation really), No name, that is hopefully bred for a due date in three weeks! 

Our Giant Buck is sick this week after a bit of poop problems but hopefully he will pull though! He has been to the vet and is on ABs and lots of fluids. He is a bit older, but he has the sweetest temperment. 

Other then that (above) nothing has changed with the bunnies. Steve is sick this week (he is actually visiting family in NY) and has back surg. on Friday (Pray for us). 

I have had a loooooooong day. Chruch this morning with my friend and a day at their house, and just got home.....


----------



## hartleybun (Sep 28, 2009)

you have a real life other than bunnies:?

seriously tho' hugs and prayers to you all, esp steve and his surgery:hug:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

What is with this girl? Is she preggers? I have been looking for a Rex (Castor) for awhile now(Rex not mini-rex,as I did have amini-rex also and have her name tatooed on my arm).





This bun could be it! Too cute! Perfect color, omg! Gorgeous, just G!


----------



## HopsandLops (Sep 28, 2009)

We are not sure, but should now within a very short time! I had miss added the days, not good at that yet, but should now soon! I think she maybe, getting a belly, but I have also been increasing her food....

Yeah I have "another" life beside bunnies. I walk my dogs twice a day, I have to talk to Steve at sometime, I cook, clean, and well I have a shopping problem...


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 2, 2009)

So Steve didn't have surg. today, he is still a bit sick with a cold and well his doctor wanted to wait another week, another week of worring for me.

Kay isn't preggers, unless she is holding them in still! She will be adoptable very soon! 

Cornie is better, no more problems with his poop. 

Other then that its all good! Pictures soon, promise, as I have been very stressed lately over Steve.....


----------



## hartleybun (Oct 2, 2009)

:bunnydance:. glad to hear it! well apart from steve's op cancelled that is

i must put my specs on when i type


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 6, 2009)

Well today has been busy! I got all the cages kind of clean, didn't completely finsh them, but their clean. I have 2 cages set up for our two newest surrendered bunnies that we are picking up at 7. (Looooong Story that I am stressing over)

All our guys are all happy and healthy, and Our Andi Boy (REW Flemish Baby) was adopted this morning! He is now a resident of the local herb store (owner adopted him, she is also one of our valued Volunteers). So I have to say Congrats to Julie and her new bunny boy!

Steve's Grandson Jeremiah (He is 2) visited today, and well Steve did the worse thing he could do... He got J. to call me grammy. It was cute for about the first 5 times until our bunny sitter came over (Erin) and asked how that worked out, being I am younger then Jeremiah's father (Steve's Son). 

So Erin out bunny sitter came over for a quick run though of our house since Steve's Surgery is on Friday morning and I will not be home to play with everyone and feed them. She is the greatest by the way, if anyone in East TN needs a sitter! She is staying at our house, yes we trust her that much, and is a volunteer and foster for us as well! She is just wonderful!

I think that is about it, will get some pictures of everyone when I update petfinder! So bye for now....


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 6, 2009)

OMG Grammy...HA HA HA


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 6, 2009)

haha not that funny, it was cute, well Steve thought it was when I turned BRIGHT RED in front of Erin. Steve's Son is 4 years older then me, and Jr's wife is 7 years old then me, yep really cute....


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 6, 2009)

Well we have the two new bunnies at home.... Well they appear to be purebred (not that great honestly) Dutch, One Chocolate and a Honey colored one, very sweet! Oh and here is the best part, drum roll please...... One Buck and One Doe, I can't win either way, and of course they have been housed together............


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 8, 2009)

Today has been a looong day again, so I am heading to bed early in a bit. But first, I have some updates!

Checkers was adopted, he still lives in Knoxville, and had a New Bunny Slave Daddy Named Nick, Congrats to both! :bunnydance:

Congrats to Ginger Snap as well, she found a wonderful lady in Knoxville that had never had a bunny before, so she will get all the love she could ever hope for! Congrats to Ginger and Lacy!:bunnydance:

Since Steve's OP is tomorrow I shut down most of the rescue works, minus caring for the rabbits here. So of course we had a shelter call to pick up to pulls on their last day. I picked them up but they are living with our foster Amy. They are very young Mini Rex girls, maybe 4 mos old (Jr. Nails, trust me my arms are allmessed up!). One is Castor (it must be a common color, as we get mostly Castor Mini Rexes) and the Other is Blue?? ish with some tan, but not dark enough for Blue Otter, so I will be looking that up in a bit. They are yet to be named, Amy will be doing that, but the blue girl only has a tiny little nub tail, so well I have some name ideas. 

I had a lady show up today at our house asking about the rabbit rescue, funny we never give our address out.... She said our neighbor Cindy told her that we did the rescue and she was over Cindy's and thought she would just drop in :shock:. I was not at all prepared for that, but she got some bunny love anyway. She even filled out an adoption form. Oh its another Teacher at the school Cindy teaches at, very nice lady and former bunny salve. 

My little brother is getting more into his 4H donations! He has started raising rabbits, a few different breeds (that I will list in a min.), and donating a few from his litters to 4H kids, my dad is even getting built hutch business out of it. So if you know of any great 4H kids, email me, he should have some litters very soon! I plan to do the same with the babies I don't keep myself out of my Angora litters. He is going to the Middle TN show on the 24th and he is coming home with a trio of Harlies, 2 pairs of Mini Satins, and a single REW Mini Rex buck with 3 legs. Caleb is our show guy, he has been in 4H and showing rabbits now for about 7 years, lord that sounds like a long time for him. He is a great person, he was the one that thought of the donating bunnies to 4H kids, thought of it all by himself! He is really excited about the Mini Satins, as he is just not getting REW but Himis, and his Harlie Trio is headed by a very nice looking Jr. Buck that shoulddo well in showwith two pretty good looking girls. Yes, we are a bunny family. 

He is going to have: Harlies, Mini Satins, Nethies, Mini Rex, and he has a pair of English Angoras.

We also had to say good by to our 4 rehab snapping turtles today. My parents are rehabers for TWRA and they had 4 of the cutest baby snapping turtles that ended up in a pool (thankfully with no Chems!). They came to my parents just the size of a quarter, but now they got up to just under the size of your palm, so they had to go back to the wild. We drove them down to the Natural Center by the river here and let them go, and boy were they ready to go! Cute, but nasty little guys, so yeah they had to go. 

Anyway sorry to keep going on, hope everyone has a nice night, and I am going to spend a bit of alone time with Steve before we go to bed,NCISis on.... We have to be at the Hosp. at 9, whichs means really like 8. But I will keep everyone updated on him and how I get along with a house that feels full of his family: his mom, son, daughter-in-law, and grandson....


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 8, 2009)

The Castor's Sister appears to be Opal, I am pretty sure of it but will not be able to check for sure until next week or until Amy sends me pictures.


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 9, 2009)

That's really cool that your brother does that  Must be nice for the kids to get a chance to show a rabbit and get one and not having to spend a bunch. Nice for the parents, too, I guess.

Hope everything is doing better on your end. I hate hospitals -.- And I always seem to wait for hours before I get help.


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 9, 2009)

I just got home for a bath and some clothes, yeah I got Steve's stuff for today but forgot mine! Steve is doing good, doped up but doing good. I think I have had to touch up my face like 10 times today as I worried myself sick all day long. 

I also have to say I have some of the greatest friends! They updated my petfinder, so that no bunny would miss a view!

I will be gone most of tomorrow, and I am leaving here in a bit, but thanks to all that prayed for Steve.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 9, 2009)

SO happy Steve is doing well!!!!!!


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 11, 2009)

Well Steve is home and well I am tired. Steve didn't get to come home until today.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank Goodness he is home YEAHHHH!!!!!


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, but he is being such a man baby right now. What could I expect though. He had to stay another day due to his sugar level being way to high.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 11, 2009)

It's ok now tho right??? Well do what I do with the rabbits...if they get out of line I squirt them with water...:roflmao:


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah its fine now, haha yeah that would be pretty good. I have some squirt bottles laying around I use with the dogs when they bark in their crates! I do feel bad for him, he is even walking around with a cane but he should of just done the op when it all happened, 5 years ago.

Anyway, update on everyone here:
One more adoption, Uchiki (sorry if I spell it wrong) was adopted by the Williams family and went for her spay this morning. Her foster mommy works with Chris (dad) and they recently lost their house bunny of 6 years, and just fell in love with Cheekie. Her Sister is still up for adoption and is bonding well with my boy Snickers. 

So Congrats to Chris, Sara, and their two boys on their new wonderful Bunny Master!

The Dutch pair are doing well, and it is vet confirmed, she is pregnant..., not sure how far along, but it will not be long is what the vet said. Vinny, the male is going for his neuter sometime this week if I find the time away from Steve to go.

Our French Angora is due anyday, but I am not that sure she is pregnant, but she has a nest box in with her just in case. I will be on pins and needles, as I hope she really is. 

I have to call the breeder my little brother is getting his Mini Satins from today and send payment ahead of time as we are not going to be able to make it on the Friday before the Oct. 24th show and have to head down Sat., and we want to make sure Caleb doesn't spend his money at the show on something else.

I was called by Blount Co. Humane Last night and I have three wonderful 13 day old kittens I am bottle feeding. They are just soooo sweet, and never stop purring. Momma Cat was killed by a car and the office where the momma cat lived didn't know what to do with 6 kittens. I took 3 and another volunteer took the other 3. All in the litter were girls, and I got a Blue/Orange/White (PJ), Blue/Orange (Dottie), and a solid Blue girl (Marty). All are eating well and pottying for me!

Steve and I have been thinking about adopting another dog, large breed this time, but I am not sure if I am ready for that mess again. We have been looking around, and honestly would rather just adopt from a private person, shelters and rescues are great, but with me working in rescue I know lots of sad lies and other info, I just don't want to trust dog rescues right now. All the large breed dog rescues around here just are in it for money, trust me I have worked with most of them until figuring it out and leaving. So I don't know what to do. But we have made our minds up on a large breed, 80 lbs plus at adult, so that they can keep up with Josephine and Atlas.

Anyway I think that is it, well for now.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 12, 2009)

WOW so much going on 4 u there holy smoke. But glad Steve is ok and more bunnies have been adopted...u go girl!!!!

:woohoo


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 12, 2009)

It is good, and well We are not looking at another Saint Bernard (Mix?) puppy. Found as Stray in Chatty, but he is a fixer upper!


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 12, 2009)

what about a new finland??? they r cool dogs


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 12, 2009)

They are, but lots and lots of hair. I worked with a Saint Bernard only rescue here in Knox for about 2 years. Had never even owned a big dog or seen a saint in real life before that. Well the first day with the group at an adoption event I met 7 Saint Bernards. I was in love! About 2 weeks after that I took home my first foster, a 12 week old Saint Puppy that had been hit by a car and had two broke legs, the breeder just took her to the pound (at 6 weeks old) to have her put down. About 6 mos after joining the group I adopted my first (after about 5 fosters) Josephine. Josepine was an owner surrender at the Knox Co shelter with her mother, and both where demodex girls. My second Saint was Moses, Moses passed away in May from heart failure at just over a year old. He passed away 2 weeks before we got Atlas, he is just 6 1/2 mos old now, but at 80 lbs he is still a huge hand full. I left the Saint Group in Dec. of last year, because of personal issues and one HUGE lie the director fed me, all other volunteers, and the public about a dog she wanted to raise money for (2 year old female that needed full hip replacement, one of the sweetest dogs I had ever met) and then secertly had the dog pts after telling us volunteers the dog jumped the fence at her home. After that I couldn't work with such a horrible lady, and still hate her to this day. I still love Saint, but of course open to other breeds. Steve likes Danes, but their just too much dog with too much hyper for me.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 12, 2009)

Danes r great when they r older, much more mellow, My all time Favorite is a Greyhound, I am biased. I fostered for 5 years, had 12 different dogs, and owned 2 greyhounds. Love the size and temperament. A lot of them come from deplorable conditions.


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 12, 2009)

Well we are open, We are going to see if we can adopt the Saint Mix from Chatt, or just see if it would work with our two current dogs, but I need to see if transport can be arranged before I get my hopes up. I don't want to make Steve sit in a car for 2 hrs there and 2 back.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh goodness no...well what ever happens good luck!!!!


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 12, 2009)

Well, sorry for all the post today number one, but I have very exciting news!!!

I just had confirmed baby movement on our French Doe! She is due tomorrow, and I honestly didn't think she was pregnant. I just went in there to feed and saw some movement under her fur (still in full wool, for now, as I thought she wasn't pregnant and we have an upcoming show), and thought, "well that was weird" :shock:.So I got her up in my arms and felt two little kicks right above her back knee. So I put her down and thought, well I am just making this up, she isn't preggers. And I picked her up again and in the same spot felt 3 more little kicks, kind of hard little kicks. I am sooooooo excited, I even called my mom! So I guess I was wrong, and we are having our first pure bred pedigreed show litter! Mom is REW (Pictures on first page of blog) and Dad is Chin., Mom has 3 legs (I think) and dad has 5 legs!



Again I am sooo excited! Now only if our Giant Doe Girl is bred... :biggrin2:


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 12, 2009)

:shock2::great:


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 13, 2009)

No babies yet, but she is nesting like crazy. She even moved all her hay from her litter pan to her nest box. I have her all by her self away from the other bunnies, and a towel over the cage at the nest box, that way she isn't too stressed. So its a waiting game now....


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 13, 2009)

:waiting:


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 13, 2009)

haha that is how I felt this morning when I got up...

I plucked her belly a bit last night, and I will just say she looks bigger when the hair gone.


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 14, 2009)

We got babies, there are 7 little guys/gals! All look healthy and warm, but I didn't mess with them too much. Momma bunnies isn't happy with me anyway. As far as colors, I think 3 are dark babies and the rest of them are pink (but I think one has dark eyes). I am hoping for some REWs, but I didn't pick them up, I just pulled the hair up and counted!


----------



## hartleybun (Oct 14, 2009)

leaseplease:leaseplease:leaseplease: pics as soon as momma bun lets you:bunnydance:


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 14, 2009)

inkelepht:inkelepht:inkelepht:inkelepht:inkelepht:inkelepht:inkelepht:inkelepht:inkelepht:inkelepht:inkelepht:inkelepht:inkelepht:inkelepht:inkelepht:inkelepht:



and yes pis as soon as u can 

:woohoo:woohoo:woohoo


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 14, 2009)

I will, they all had little fat milk bellys!


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 14, 2009)

Ok miss counted, 4 dark 3 light. Momma bunny is a grump, so I am risking it by putting my hands anywhere near here.


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 15, 2009)

All babies are good this morning! All where very noisey, warm, and fat this morning! I haven't really picked them up or gave them a look over, but everyone looks healthy. Momma bunny, well she's a good mother, very protective! I haven't been bitten yet though! 

All the other bunnies are doing good today too! We do seem to have a mess to clean up though. Our Giant Girls have water everywhere, all over the floor, cage, and them! I have a huge grooming mess to clean up now!

We are going to look at a puppy tonight. Its a she, 6 weeks old, Saint Bernard/Newfie puppy! she looks like a saint, but is black and white and very fluffy! 

Ever since Steve's Op we haven't been getting along to well, he is just being a grumpy old man. He isn't' the nicest person right now, but he will (hopefully) get over it. 

Anyway, lots of stuff happening here...


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh I am so happy that the babies are doing gud YES!!!! and sorry to hear about steve...squirt 'em lol


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 15, 2009)

haha thanks I really needed the laugh, he stayed at his sister's last night, and is not answering my phone calls, but he will get over it.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 15, 2009)

GOOD Attitude!!! I am to old for games myself...I like the silent treatment. Hubby hates it...then I get my way...yes I rock I know...lol


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 15, 2009)

haha well our fight was stupid anyway, over women in combat of all things... but we both have different opinions, I'll tell him I'm sorry and then we'll be fine.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 15, 2009)

as long as u know how to work the system. I know i do, If I want something I have my "ways" John is terrible with procrastination so I know when, where, and how to talk to him to get what I want done on my time frame and not his...well most days


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 15, 2009)

haha we patched it up, we're good now. 

Baby news (I don't know baby colors) we have 3 very dark babies, 2 semi dark babies, and 2 light babies. All are so active! Momma still wants to bite me!

We got the puppy. She is 6 weeks old and the smartest puppy I have ever met! She has been here about an hour and already knows how to use the doggie door, ask to potty outside and sit! No name, but we will figure it out. She is Solid black minus a white collar, chest, toes, and the tip of her tail (and a few white dots on her lip). She is just so cute, and is scared of the rabbits.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 15, 2009)

AWW, Now what would posses u to say how great and cute this new puppy is and not post pics...UMMM what's up with that??? hnoyoudidnt: :camera:camera:camera:cameraleaseplease:


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 16, 2009)

Haha I will get some, I have had a LONG upsetting day. First at 2:35 exactly, Josephine and Atlas decided to take a trip down to the guy down the streets house (got that call), and well I put them up, and then again at 5:30 and 7:30 they dug under the fence again. We are picking up another surrender back (Jett) at 5:00 and at lunch with my mom I went to check my email on my phone and well another one of my adopted bunnies ended up in a shelter (surrendered by her adopted parent). Thankfully I got the email when I did and called, as today was her last day, if you know what I mean...

I am not a happy camper at all, I am a bit more then just upset. I am tired, ticked off, and MAD.


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 16, 2009)

We have a returning bunny coming back, Jett! Here is her picture, her mother was a Lionhead, and dad was Checkers. All (along with her sister Sara) were surrendered together in June. Her mommy lost her job and is having to move to an apartment that doesn't allow pets, so she is coming back, we don't mind taking her back, as she was my Nephew's fav. I really wish Shannon luck though for the future!


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 16, 2009)

Baby Pic, this is a dark one




Our Puppy, no name! Sorry its side ways


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 16, 2009)

awww your new puppy is sooo cute!


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 16, 2009)

Well I don't know how much I will be online tonight, I am pretty upset. I have been lied to, too much. I was told by the lady that adopted Jett that she could afford her anymore, but come to find out, she just felt she out grew her cute. Her kid let me know they have a new bunny that is smaller and cuter then Jett.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 17, 2009)

R u serious Samantha...OMG comes to mind. So sorry about the lying  

But your pics r great!! the puppy is very cute!!!


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeah I am dead serious. I am still a bit mad this morning, but is my bunny day off, after everyone is fed. She is adopting from a shelter, so I sent a nice email to the adoption cord. about "someone" just adopting a rabbit for a few month and when its not tiny anymore she throws it away. I am just beyond mad with bunny people, not you guys, but the dumb ones. I hate to say that I don't think I will EVER trust another adoption again. 

We have decided that the other bunny, no names sorry very mad right now, will not be adopted out again. She is so stressed, she is dirty and thin, and acted like she couldn't eat enough last night. She just stuffed her self in 30 mins with a full rake of hay and 1 cup of food, and finished most of her water bottle. She just has sad eyes. I am still very upset with the person that took her to the shelter, but I am getting over it. Sometimes I feel I am a bit left field when it comes to bunnies, way left field. I stress myself out, I become grumpy when things like this happen, so if I am being rude or ticking anyone off please just PM me and let me know. 

Thanks about the puppy, I have been too stressed to name her yet. She is a cutie! Super sweet too. The funniest thing about her is her tail (I will have to get a picture of it!). It curls all the way over her back when she walks. Its just too cute. 

Again, as I said its my bunny day off! I am leaving the "kids" with Steve, his son, and grandson today. I am going out, don't know where but out. I trust Steve, and I have left millions of notes for everything. I will of course be checking every hour, maybe more. I trust him though, I think. 

Last note: to touch on the crazy bunny lady, do I really sound as crazy as I seem? Yeah, I feel I am a bit over board when it comes to people throwing bunnies away. I never let them know it face to face that they messed up or that they ticked me off. Like the lady when Jett, when her kid said that I almost died! I really wanted to punch her in the face. I mad it very clear that I wasn't happy at all (no words) but I don't know if she is smart enough to even see what she did was wrong. To throw away a rabbit that is just 6-7 mos old just because you found one that is smaller and cuter, in my opinion is VERY wrong. The big deal for me was the lie. If you don't want the rabbit anymore just say "Can you take ______ (rabbit name) back, we have just lost interest in her/him and feel it would be better if they came back to HLTRR" that is it, I would of understood and been completely fine with that. Not "oh poor me, I have lost my job, I am having to move my kids and husband into an apartment that doesn't allow pets, and I can't afford this sweet rabbit anymore..." I just want to pull my hair out! Then on when we meet, she was acting weird cause I asked for any supplies she didn't need anymore. She gave me a sandwich baggie of food (not even enough to feed the rabbit one day), didn't want to give the cage up at all, and was making horrible comments about the rabbit (she is mean, "good luck with that one", she just isn't smart) and then her braty loud kid tells me "the bunny lady (I have no name anymore when it come to rabbits)" that they got/getting a new tiny little bunny that is super sweet and cute, it even fits in her one hand. OH did I want to go off. I am just ticked, my mother is ticked, and Steve, Mr. 
Clam and bunnies are just pets is not a happy camper either! He was actually the one that wanted to email the shelter, he is big on throwing away pets just ot get another one, he didn't believe at first. I am just mad, sorry for the rant, I think it is something I needed.


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 17, 2009)

It's sad that people are like that...Jett is such a BEAUTIFUL bun too. I don't understand how you could do that...have the cuteness factor in your home and then get rid of it and replace him...a rabbit is not a novelty! 
Will you be keeping the other bunny? Or will another fosterer take her in? Poor thing...good wishes to her getting that twinkle back in her eyes

And I don't think you sound crazy. Some people...many people, see rabbits as a cage pet. Not something that has personality and who can get depressed. I agree with the reasons you're upset and I would be as well. And sometimes we need those rants  Good for our spirits. It's hard trying to save lives when so many people would throw them away like trash.


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 17, 2009)

She will stay with us and my mother is adopting Jett. We can't let "the other bunny" go though the stress of another home. We have always loved her, as we do all rabbits that come though our doors, but I feel like I put her though 2 bad adoptions, a stay at a kill shelter, and the stress of moving so much. So this is it. We will be putting weight back on her, giving her a comfy life from here out, here. She just isn't herself at all. Before she was a boucey, playful, social girl, but now she doesn't even come to the cage door. It's just sad to watch her lay around her cage. It will take time, but I hope she gets back to her old self. 

As I said already, Jett is staying with my mom. My mom lost her house bunny about 7 mos ago, and we don't want to stress Jett out to much. She is outgoing, loving, and loves be picked up. I haven't removed her yet from petfinder or bunspace, but I will get to it in a bit.

Oh yeah its my day off, Steve is fussing that I am not going to use this time for me...

Its a cold day here in East TN, what am I to do with all this time to myself?


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 17, 2009)

I just called "someone's" former ower, lets just say he hung up on me. Yeah I may have gotten a bit heated when he pretty much called me stupid but I don't feel it was over board considering what happened with breaking the contract taking the rabbit to a kill shelter. The contract isn't there for me or him, its was there for Ester, to make sure she was safe, but I see he didn't care about that. I am done with that and I am leaving the subject alone from this point forward. I am going to have a good day, stress free.


----------



## RexyRex (Oct 17, 2009)

I know that you don't know me...but......:hugsquish:

I'm sorry you keep getting bad news, it will get better. It's a cold day in Charlotte too! We're going to the mountains tomorrow to look at the leaves and it may snow :shock:

Is it just me or has it gotten cold REALLY early??


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 17, 2009)

It has gotten way to cold way to early! We had an adoption event for today but had to cancal due to weather. The temp here is still dropping even! I hope it doesnt snow here but they are calling for it! 

I know I have had a huge run in with bad luck, but it will get better! All that matters to me is that Ester is safe!

Oh update on Jett's former mommy. I called the shelter (email didn't work) and talked to them, she has done this before. She gets puppies from them at 8 weeks, keeps until their about 4-5 mos and takes them back. The have had to PTS 20 dogs because she takes them as puppies and then returns them (don't know why they haven't stopped her yet). They said she didn't adopt the rabbit really, just took it as a "foster". The direct is going to call me back sometime today about the whole issue, but ever since I got it off my chest I feel so much better. 

Anyway back to my day off, me and my friend Nicky are going out, don't know for what yet but something. Should be leaving her in about 30 mins.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 17, 2009)

Samantha I hope to heck you actually did use this day as a "me" day...ooo what about a spa day...Gosh I love them...


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 17, 2009)

I did, I got my hair washed (sounds simple, but trust me I am so relaxed now!), haha that doesn't sound bad. I spend some time with my friends, took a nap, went mudding/4 wheeling with some friends, and had Jr. watch the "kids" and me and Steve got some us time and had dinner together. It was sooooo nice. I am so tired now.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 18, 2009)

YES time a lone and with friends...what a good day. It was so nice that the cherry on top was u and Steve having alone time...whoo hoo

How is Steve doing BTW????

How r u doing...did your bun day off make u more centered and at relaxed??


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 18, 2009)

He is doing great, even back to playing music. 

I am so relaxed, played babies this morning. I know there are two REWs for sure, 3 Dark with light bellies, and 2 light (not REW there is color) with light bellies. I am trying to figure out what colors the colored babies are going to be, but no luck yet. 

The lady that had Jett sent me a very nasty txt message after I sent her a txt saying "you told me you lost your job, not that the rabbit lost her cute" but I feel better and I don't think I was rude at all to her, so she is just stupid. 

Anyway, its going to be a good day. Its cleaning day, but I love cleaning rabbit cages, its like bonding time for me and them!


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 19, 2009)

So back to bunny business for me! 

I am going out tonight about 630pm to help a lady and her husband 'sex' a litter of 7 week old babies. They had contacted us about two months ago about a rabbit they found in their yard that had walking mites, well come to find out about a week later she blessed them with 7 lovely babies! I have never seen the mom before but she sounds like a mini rex or something like that, but 3 of the babies have lionhead manes! I will of course get pictures for everyone, we will be helping place them as well, when they can be spayed/neutered. Momma bunny is staying with the people, but all babies will need homes, unless they decide to keep one.

No babies yet for Dutch Blondie! She is starting to round out a bit though. I have put her in our large dog crate with a nest box, but our vet did say she was preggers, so its a waiting game at this point... Thankfully none of the other rescue rabbits have even chances of being preggers!

I didn't finish cleaning cages yesterday as I have some adoption/surrender business to take care of. We have 4 room mates looking to adopt a rabbit, paper working pending, and I am still trying to get ahold of their apartment manger. Surrender wise, we were contacted by a shelter in AL that had a man wanting to surrender his bunny. The guy was from Clarksville and didn't want to send his bun to a kill shelter, so we made room here, one of our volunteers will be picking him up sometime tomorrow. He is a little broken black Nethie, super sweet, no behavior issues, and is about 3 years old. The owner was a very nice guy and really cared about where his little guy went. He came to our home and visited the other bunnies as well, last night. He was very please with our housing, and was soooo scared of the dogs....

I will be finish cleaning everything today, I really don't want to, but it has to be done!

I think we are calling the puppy Bunny, yeah I know its silly. But yesterday she was hopping all over the house trying to get Rosie Bunny to play with her, so it is sticking for now. 

Our 7 Little babies are getting color and fur! I think we have for sure 3 dark chin, and then 2 funny lighter ones (one is a bit darker then the other though). We do have two REWs that are sooooo cute. I love me some white bunnies! 

This weekend we are adding more rabbit housing that is perm. We have rearranged the bunny room so we can fit up to 4 more runs and we are buying 9 stackable cages to finish it all out. We will not be lossing to much play space (the space in the middle), but we are going to be adding a roof and fencing to our back deck, the one that is open to the bunny room, that way we will extend our play space by another 30 feet in lengh. The easy stuff Steve will be doing, but myself, his son, my dad, and my little brother will be doing the rest.


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 20, 2009)

aww cant wai for baby pictures, im glad they took her in, shows there are still a lotta good people out there  and same with the guy workin so hard to find a good home for his nethie.


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeah very sweet people! Ok here is the info on the baby rabbits (they will be adoptable though HLTRR)...

5 Girls and 2 boys, Mom appears to be a purebred Mini Rex (Broken Black) and of course Dad is unknown, mom is a lot older too if I had to guess I would say at least 6. Even if mom is a Mini Rex, these babies are going to be large, almost the size of her now at 7 weeks old. Mom weighs 5-6 lbs. It appears Dad was so type of Lionhead mix, as 3 of the babies have manes and 2 have skirting. Here is the baby list:

Male-Black, short fur but not thick like Mini Rex
Male-Broken Tan?, Has large lionhead mane
Female-Black and Tan (almost looks like a Tan)Short Fur, but not mini Rex type
Female-Black and Tan (looks just like above girl) but has large mane and skirt
Female-Light Brown Agouti Soild with Large Name and Skirt
Female-Broken Tan? short fur, but not Mini Rex type
Female-Broken Black short fur, but not Mini Rex Type

Momma bunny did a great job raising these babies! They are all healthy, some what chubby, and thanks to the wonderful people who took them in all are litter trained already!! All will be spayed/neutered when the vet gives the ok, but we are listing 4 are petfinder soon. I will have to get the pictures up asap too!

The Nethie Boy is doing great, I have done a bit of bonding with him and our Jett girl, spayed, and she doesn't mind him and the same for him. She is pretty layed back and he is doing great with her. 

I am beginning to think Blond Dutch girl isn't preggers, but we will go back to the vet this weekend if there is no change.


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 20, 2009)

aww are you gonna bond Jett and the nethie and rehome them together? that would be a good match


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 20, 2009)

I think we are! See we have had a few people just interested in younger rabbits, nothing wrong with that, but we never seem to place older rabbits, most of the time they just live with us. So in bonding them we have a mixed pair with a spayed female that is 5-6 mos old and a middle aged male that is 3 years old. Also, it helps because the fee would be reduced as its a pair and she was already fixed by the first adopter. I think its a win/win all the way around for them. She love him, I was in there a few mins ago and she was cleaning his ears and face!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 20, 2009)

I just read all that about Jett. It has happened to us. We can only do our best. We do find good homes. We can't predict the future. :hug:


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 20, 2009)

Well she is loved for sure now, no matter how big she is. My mother loves her dearly and we have figured if we can find her a great home, that is wonderful, but if not that is ok too, she has a home here or with my mom. 

She is actually going to be having her pictures done this weekend. We are having some of the bunnies' pictures taken and she is one of the lucky ones! She will be very pampered, more then she is now, before her big day.

I talked to the shelter that adopted out to the same lady, but they don't see it as a problem


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 21, 2009)

im sure the shelter just see it as gettin another animal out of thier shelter...not seeing it as gettin them a home. which is sad if thats the case.

and we need pictures of Jett and the nethie!!!


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't I got an email this morning about me being sued for libel saying the rabbit is crazy. I will no longer adopt out any rabbits, I guess I will just keep them. I don't see what I did as wrong, I felt that it was need to be known, I would want another rescue to do the same for me. 

So this is it, no adoptions, no pulls, no surrenders.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 21, 2009)

Wait who is doing this and why?


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 21, 2009)

I honestly have no idea. I am actually taking back what I said a min. ago. I am not letting this get to me. I know what I do is by the law, state, and shelters. I am not going to let her win (Steve is a genius, he has shown me what the email was really about). I am not going to let this get to me, I know what I did was right, the truth, and I would of wanted someone to let me know if a person just adopted and then threw away bunnies. I don't see where they would even have a case. I have had animal control to our home once before and he found nothing wrong, so she can kiss it. It wasn't the lady that emailed me, it was someone fromsome association, a group and the email I can't find, so I am not letting it get to me at all...

I take back what I said, Steve again has made sence of it, and he says she is just petty for even trying to start anything. Its not like I make people pay for the rabbits, that fee is payed to our vet, it is just to cover the spay/neuter, we don't ask for money donations at all, etc. So she can again kiss it. I am having our vet pull all our vet paper work and faxing it to me though.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 21, 2009)

Good for Steve! Glad he helped you feel better.


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 21, 2009)

I talked to our local shelter and nothing is wrong. I did email the person back asking for a phone number to talk to them, but they just wanted my address, no thank you. I am having our vet fax all the paper work from our 3 in folder in a bit with a letter from our vet saying she cares for all our rabbits and that adoption fees are payed directly to them. 

So I am good...

Anyway, Steve has left for his doctor appt., he gets his bandage taken off today! He is really excited as he will be able to take a full bath afterward. 

All the bunnies here are doing great, Blondie (Dutch), is still not looking preggers to me, but we have an appt set for Sat. if nothing by then. 

As far as everyone else:

Snickers (My personal old Mini Rex boy) got to go to PetSmart with me last night. He even wore his vest. He just set nice and pretty in the cart basket and loved all the nice words and pets he got. I will be going to the local HABIT meeting Nov. 9th to be cerf. for myself and the rabbits to be service animals. Snickers, even if he is getting up there in age, will be my first to go though the problem. 

We have bonded, very quickly may I add, Jett and The Nethie boy (Socrates). They spent their first over night in the same cage and did great. This morning they were all cuddled up in the cat bed together. I am going to extend their cage a bit today by at least 1 foot each way. Their cage now is 4 x 4 but I feel a bit bigger should help with them both in there. 

All the babies have fur, somewhat. I am still a bit confused as to what colors the two are, but they are all so pretty! One of the White ones is huge compared to the others, that one is also the most active and vocal! I will get some pictures as soon as they have more fur, that way someone can help with colors. Momma bunny still hates me and I feel very lucky to have all parts of my hands still!

The lady that we helped with the 7 is getting her momma bunny fixed today. They decide to keep 3 girls for themselves, so we will have 2 boys and 2 girls up for adoption on petfinder.com soon. As of now I know both boys and I think both the black and tan (one with mane and one without) are the ones up for adoption, but I still h ave to double check everything. They will not be able to go until they are 4 mos plus, as they have to be spayed/neutered, but we can pre-screen homes for them. I don't know much about their behaviors, but I will figure something out for their petfinder profiles.

Vinny, the chocolate dutch, is using his litter pan! I am so excited about that, honestly it sounds odd, but I am excited. He will be neutered sometime this upcoming week, and we will be adopting them out as a spayed/neutered pair. And if it turns out Blondie is not preggers after all, she will be getting the snip soon after him!

We will be having our pictures done for the bunnies this Saturday! The lady that is going to use the bunnies for Easter pictures is offering us free pictures, for ourselves, petfinder, and our website! We are doing 3 bunnies this weekend, 2 rescue and Snickers (as he is getting up there in age). Jett will be going for sure, but I don't think Nethie is ready for a trip out yet. So, the question is who else?

I think that is all the new bunny news, but something may come up later!

Oh our puppy has a name, she is no longer Bunny, but now Sophia. She is just a doll, but refuses to sleep in our bed, she demands that she sleep on the floor near the door, odd, but cute!

Our bottle fed babies are starting on wet food, oh how they grow up so quickly. They still want bottles though...

Anyway, I think that is it, I am organizating the bunny room today, as we have new cages on the way. I have to make space for them and I have to make sure all the food/treats are up out of the bunnies' reach!


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 21, 2009)

lol....well if Sophia gets big it may be good she doesnt sleep in bed  

horrible that someone wants to sue you but good your figuring it out


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 21, 2009)

I have talked to the local shelter's rabbit lady and she said there is nothing to worry about and I did forward all the nasty emails to the rescue coord. at the shelter, as the person that was emailing me has no law auth. and is using the shelter's rescue groups name. I am pretty sure I know who emailed it, but its ok, no stress here. 

I guess it is a blessing she doesn't like the bed. She is a mess though. Her, Atlas and Josephine have been getting along just great, but when they play it scares me cause she looks so small next to them.


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 22, 2009)

Anyway, So its a nice warm day here. Its been so weird having cold weather and then having 60-70 degree weather! The bunnies are enjoying it, I have the windows open for them! 

Here is our bunny news:

Perry is slowly gaining her weight back! Yeah!!! She has gained right at a 1/2 lb in the last few weeks. She doesn't look as skinny thankfully.

Vinny (chocolate dutch) is starting to get along with all the bunnies, we did have a small issue with other boys. He will be completley his screening today/tomorrow and his results will be posted on petfinder shortly afterward. 

Blondie (blond dutch) is going to the vet tomorrow. She is doing great other then the 35 day hold. She really enjoys her free time out of her cage and claimed all the rattle toys for herself, somehow they all end up in her box by the time her play time is over. She is just so funny hopping around with a cow baby rattle in her month, that is her favorite!

Socrates and Jett are doing great together! He has had a bit of a runny eye, but the vet says she see it just as an allergy, no other problems with him though. Jett is going great and actually is getting along with Rosie for once! Rosie is normally a grump but is taking to Jett pretty well. 

Homer is going for a teeth check soon. I have noticed that he has been a bit drooly and I think he just needs a quick trim, but nothing to bad. 

Kay is really enjoying my mother's donation of her old phone books, none of the other bunnies seem to mind or want to play with them, but Kay loves ripping them all up!

I think that is all the interesting bunny news...

So I am almost done with the reorganizing of the bunny room, cages should be here tomorrow, excited! We are still trying to figure out how to store sq. bales of hay in there, without the bunnies getting to them. We have found a farmer about 15 mins from us that we are going tomorrow to buy 4-5 bales of hay. Its tim/orch mix, for only 3 a bale!

All the bottle fed babies are doing well, and starting on wet food! They got a bath last night, after their first real chance at wet food, and well I have to say they were not too happy with me. 

Sophie, Josephine, and Atlas are getting along great. I need to make them all appts. for their yearly and for Sophie's puppy shots (the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th) and then to figure out when we want to get her spayed.

Steve is starting to feel better, more of himself. Which is good. He is being more of a smart butt, but that is normal for him. He is gone for the morning to his PT appt. and then he will need to continue his PT for 4-6 weeks. Oh his doc said no heavy lifting, haha nothing more then 2 lbs. It was funny to figure out he couldn't even lift a gallon of milk!

We had a sad loss in the fur family last night. My parent's cat accidently got out and was hit by a car. I took it really hard, as everyone did, but my little brother took it the hardest. I feel really bad about it but I am not sure what to say. 

Anyway I think that is an update on everything happening here, all is good and Sunday Steve's Son is giving me a full day off of bunny duties and Steve a half day off, so we can have us time.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 22, 2009)

This discussion is obviously very heated and by the looks could have some legal matters involved. Maybe this discussion could be continued through PM's so the blog doesn't get hijacked.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 22, 2009)

I deleted a few post in regards to the disagreement. This is a personal matter and should be handled privately. This is Samantha's blog and she vented about a situation going on within her rescue. At no time did she post the adopters name. If so we would have edited that due to our own rules about personal information. 

I hope this situation can be handled quickly and cordially. We all just love animals and want the best for them.


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks bunches


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 23, 2009)

So long day! 

We are getting the bunnies' pictures done tomorrow, I am sooo excited about it. We are taking Jett, Snickers and maybe Pinkie, depends on who I have to help me with them.

I will have more updates tomorrow about the pictues, and of course the pictures!


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 25, 2009)

post pictures here too!

are you gonna do Jett and the dwarfs(whose name escapes me) picture together?


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 25, 2009)

We just got Snickers and Jett's done, Socrates (dwarf paired with Jett) was too nervous to be out and about around dogs (open event). I will have the pictures Weds. but maybe able to get some up here sooner. Snicker's and Jett's turned out sooooo great! I will be making an appt soon for all the rescues to have their's done in studio. These pictures were just a favor she owned me and it was an open event, had appt. but some people just showed up around the same time, including several dogs. I knew it was going to happen, that is why they were the only ones to go...


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 30, 2009)

I have pictures in my hand, but can't get the CD to work, so I will be using my mom's laptop tomorrow to get them up, and oh do they look great! I will have pictures of the babies at the same time to post!

My brother is getting Harlies tomorrow, or should I say they will be coming to Aunt Sam's house tomorrow as they are going to visit my dad's aunt out of state this weekend, and well I am the babysitter for the new little ones. He is getting, I hope I am right, A Black Magpie Buck, a Black Magpie Doe and a Blue Magpie Doe, but again not sure, will get pictures. The Blue Doe isn't showable but will make some pretty babies for him. 

We are planning on going to the Dec. 5th show with the two showable ones, and I will have angoras there as well!

Other bunny news:

Jett and Socrates are doing soooo great together. I don't then we have ever had a pair never fight at all!

I think I have the boy pair of babies from Maryville adopted out, well pending some stuff like neuter. They may have a great new home with a doggie rescue momma in Nashville!

I will be going to get Snickers' HABIT cerf. paper work on Monday for his health check!

I have finally found away to keep my self sane about CL! I have made an email up that has all House Rabbit Links, a simple adoption form, and adoption contract. I have also included low cost spay/neuter vets that do rabbits. This way I offer help and don't have to not email anyone. It makes me sleep at night finally!

We may be helping a rescue in FL with a hoarder case, but not sure yet. I couldn't even bring myself to look at the video or pictures they sent me, but I will be helping with some transport and maybe taking a bonded pair to help with lessen the load on their rescue.

I have an appt for Dec. 4th for christmas card pictures with the bunnies! The lady that is doing all the pictures is great, her info will be up on petfinder soon if anyone in the area wants to email/call her for pictures. She is just a wonderful person, and oh did I mention loves bunnies! She wants to do a Easter Set up this spring for rescue bunnies and then donate some of the money from that to House Rabbit or divide it up between emerg. funds for rescues, I will also be making up hand outs for people to learn more about rescue rabbits! I also have a set up with her for the calendar girls and the bunnies, Huh Snickers and a lady that is half dressed...

Oh another Socrates goal, he is litter trained (almost)! Thankfully! I final have made some steps to him being 100%. Right now he is about 90% with some poops still not making it in the box.

Oh Atlas had a vet appt today! He is a huge 7 month old about 112.6 lbs! I was so excited about that, weird I know, but he is already as big as Josephine and she is over 3! He still has 11 months of growing left, at least 11.

Anyway, I think that is a complete update, for now that is....

Oh the kittens have a vet appt tomorrow! Wish me luck, they have some kind of skin issues, again wish me luck and pray that they hair comes back on their toes!



EDIT: got show date wrong


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 30, 2009)

they were just meant to be together! I'm glad they have found eachother through you!


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 30, 2009)

Here are some pictures! More to come, promise, I am a bit sick and honestly do not feel well at all.

Snickers






Jett


----------



## mardigraskisses (Oct 30, 2009)

:inlove: Pretty bunnies.


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks, I love Jett's pictures!


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 31, 2009)

Jett is sooo pretty!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 31, 2009)

Great pictures


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness!!! I'm going to come and steal Jett!!!! He is TOO cute! And I have a major softspot for black bunnies w/ white markings. My goodness he's soo handsome! 

Emily


----------



## HopsandLops (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks, she is a cutie! Yeah, she is a she, but its ok, I don't think I never really said that. Don't worry everyone calls Snicker's a Girl.

So today was my day off, and oh was it good. I just layed around all day, watched some NFL games, watched Nascar, took nap, and well that is about it. The nap was the high light of my day! 

But we still had bunny business to do. We were called to help out a vet clinic that had 3 bunnies dumped over night at the building, thankfully someone comes in on Sundays! I did go and pick them up around 3 pm, right before my nap, but they really can't stay long. Thankfully I was able to move some other rescues around to foster homes that only had one bunny. I am not sure on breed, but all are girls (fun) and all have long fur, almost angoras but not like any others I have seen. All are dirty, matted, etc. and very skinny. They were in a cardboard box, that was soaked in rain, lined with newspaper and molded food mixed in with poop. All are going for vet appts in the morning for a once over, but again all are girls. There is what looks like a orange (too dark for fawn) girl that has lots of matted wool, a black girl with not so much wool and is TINY, and then a girl that is 'suppose' to be white (but is yellow with pee) with a bit of color around her eyes biggest girl lots of matted wool. I know I didn't need any other special needs kids or kids that needed lots of care, but after seeing them I couldn't just leave them. They called for a pick up but I said I would just come look at them, vet couldn't be reached, and well they came home with me. They are VERY Skinny, the orange colored one is the skinniest of them all and NASTY. I cried when I saw them, and I don't cry offen in front of people. All have some ear problems as well, and if able I will be getting all spayed asap to make sure they don't reproduce. I couldn't feel babies when I checked but who knows. 

I am so tired of people throwing pets away, any pet, not just rabbits. Rant for the day over....

I have named my little brother's Harlies for him, haha instead of calling them "bunnies." We have Stardust (Blue Magpie Girl), Milkyway (Black Magpie Boy), and Cowgirl (Blue more white Magpie Girl)(Steve's Grandson named her). They are soooo sweet, but my mom thinks their ugly, I don't see it though. But their now home with Caleb and well I miss them a bit. The breeder is emailing his pedigrees, or at least she says she is, but we will see.

We made a vet visit yesterday. We had a small injury with the little black and tan girl we are watching for the lady in Maryville until she finds a home. She either got into a fight with her sister or somehow cut her eyelid. She got some ABs but no other medical care needed. Just an AB cream.

Jett and Socrates are doing great still, I am just amazed at how quick they bonded and how great they are still doing. Socrates is now pretty much all the way litter trained. YEAH!

No giant angora babies... Don't know why, but no babies.

Frenchie babies are doing well, I have started naming them. The biggest baby, a Frosted buck, is now named Bubba, yeah Bubba, but he is a BIG boy. I have other named, but none have stuck.

We have also named the two Maryville baby boys, Black short haired boy and a White and tan Lionhead boy, they are bothers. The Black one is Poe and the Tan and White boy is Pluto. I still can't name their sisters, but well their just "the girls."

Here is a list of the other guys in our home (P-Personal bunny and R-Rescue bunny) and in our foster homes!

Lita (R)-Doing great, we are going to try to bond her with Kay, since her sister was adopted before her. She loves our neutered boys, but haven't seen her with another girl, she has had play time with Kay with no problems though.

Pinkie and Snickers (PP)- Both are doing so well. We have have been bonding them together, as Snicker's is getting up there in age and well Pinkie loves to groom him... So we thought what the heck. This may mean Pinkie will be ours for good and become part of our free ranging house bunnies!

Homer (R)- Homer is still sadly still adoptable. He has been with us for about 4 months now (I think without looking), I don't understand why adopters want small girl bunnies, only if they knew how great big cubby boys are!

Perry (R)- She has gained most of her weight back! She is looking so great and I will get new pictures up soon!

Dutch Kids (R)- Honey wasn't preggers! Vinny got the snip on Friday and she is being spayed this upcoming Weds. But Honey does have some digestive issues and is going to have to be placed on a special diet for the time being. Our vet said it may just be temp. but we are planning for the long term.

Note: I just read over to proof read and well It sounds like I have 100 rabbits, I don't just a note.... No where even close. We are a half way house kind of I guess.


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 11, 2009)

Any new updates how is every one doing??? I have been hoping for more pics too


----------



## HopsandLops (Mar 2, 2010)

Just getting time to get back on, sorry its been soooooo crazy around here!


----------

